# Need help understanding room treatments.



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

For christmas i wanna buy myself some nice acoustic treatments for my room, it is a spare bedroom i kinda took over and turned into my little theater. The room is painted but nothing is hung on the walls, it also has hardwood floors which im gonna be getting an area rug to cover that. 

As far as everything else , how do i know what i need such as do i put panels behind my tv and speakers because that is the biggest barest wall? Also do i install bass traps or anything i dont have room on the floor to set anuything but i could definately hang stuff. Im just not sure where to hang panels or what panels to hang for that matter.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

The best place for bass traps is in any corner (including wall/ceiling corners, and wall/ceiling/wall corners, and wall/wall corners, etc.). The next place to treat would be "first reflections" - which can be located using the "mirror method".


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

graydodge14 said:


> For christmas i wanna buy myself some nice acoustic treatments for my room, it is a spare bedroom i kinda took over and turned into my little theater. The room is painted but nothing is hung on the walls, it also has hardwood floors which im gonna be getting an area rug to cover that.
> 
> As far as everything else , how do i know what i need such as do i put panels behind my tv and speakers because that is the biggest barest wall? Also do i install bass traps or anything i dont have room on the floor to set anuything but i could definately hang stuff. Im just not sure where to hang panels or what panels to hang for that matter.


Lots of useful info here: www.realtraps.com


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

well my couch is up against my back wall and a window is directly above me, im thing an acoustic panel on either side of the room will work for first reflections ads that is really my only option for that right? Also what could i use to treat corners for bass traps?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Can we get a little more information? Right now, we're just guessing.

Room dimensions?

Screen Size?

Front PJ or TV?

You said there was a window behind you. Where is the entry door and the closet?

Maybe a sketch?

Bryan


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Cant really sketch anything as i dont know how on a Mac. But the room is probably 10 ft wide by 12 ft long. Also i just have a 42 inch flat screen but plan to go to at least a 50 inch when money allows. 










This is one of the best ways i know how to show the room, i know you cant see the whole room but from where this picture is taken that is the seating are. Directly behind is a regular sized window with a curtain and on either side of the window is about 2 ft of wall. 










This is walking into the room, directly behind where the picture was taken is the doorway and to the right on the same wall as the doorway is the closest.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Items to address:

Front corners for broadband bass control

Side wall reflection points with a couple of thinner panels (2" ish) on each side.

Front wall would ideally be dead 100% to prevent surround reflections from contaminating the front soundstage.

A large rug on the floor between you and the speakers would also help quite a bit with nasty early harsh reflections.

Bryan


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

i was thinking maybe on each side of the window (back wall) maybe some of the long maybe like 4 inch acoustic panels like i have seen for sale and a few people have made would that accomplish anything? 

Also the front wall, yur referring directly behind the tv and speakers correct? What type of panels or whatever would i use to treat that wall?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In addition to what I suggested, the rear corners would add a nice amount of broadband bass control to the room. 

For the front wall, ideally, you would cover 100% of the wall surface. 2" 703 or equivalent is fine in this application.

Bryan


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Is there someone i can look for all this? if i need to i can pm someone about it im not to sure about forum rules and dont want to get anyone in trouble.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd be happy to work with you. If you're not comfortable in open forum, PM me your email address and we can do it that way.

Bryan


----------

